# oz to Gsm



## baqi (May 18, 2008)

Hello Everybody, 
I am newbie here. I am a manufacturer of Garments in Bangladesh. Sometimes I received query from my US buyer in Oz (Fabric Weight). 

Yesterday I received a query from California. He want a 10 oz Tee shirt. In other page he said he want a 200 GSM Tee shirt. Actually how much weigt in GSM for 10 Oz and also 13 oz and 14 Oz. 

Can anybody from US answer how Oz calculated in your country?

Thank you and keep me posted.

http://www.ramhz.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Baqi, read this topic here, it explains the conversion from GSM to ounces: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t7178-2.html#post46969


----------



## baqi (May 18, 2008)

Hi Rodney, 
thanks.


----------



## riven (Aug 31, 2009)

Guys how does the conversion take shirt size into account. I understand oz to gsm but is it based on a standard shirt size? 

Thanks Riven


----------

